# Ford 655A backhoe fuel filter



## lanman444 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ive got a weird thing with the fuel system. When I use the manual primer pump, I get fuel out of the bleeder screw but none out of the outlet on top of the filter bracket. I've had it all apart and it looks clear. This happened out of the blue. New fuel and filter. Anyone got ideas?
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These can be a real beast to clear the air from the filter housing. I presume you have the model with the primer on the side of the injection pump. If so, what is occurring is you are pumping air from the filter into the injection pump and displacing the diesel there.

Start at the filter housing and crack that bleeder and let gravity fill the pump housing, once it is flowing bubble free fuel, close that bleeder and open the pump bleeder and let the fuel gravity flow until it starts weeping air free fuel. Then start the priming process and watch the fuel spurt out, then clear a huge air bubble and become just fuel, then close that bleeder. 

Because it appears you may have attempted to prime the injection pump with a dry filter canister, it will most likely require that you crack one or more fuel lines at the injectors and allow the air entrapped in the delivery valve section of the injection pump to be evacuated before it will start, but maybe not.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Do u have the FF w/ the long bolt in the center, that sandwiches everything together??
IF SO, did u put the oring "UP IN" THE FILTER HEAD.?? OR "ON" THE FILTER??
The oring LOOKS LIKE its made to go ON the filter but its NOT..{like every other filter in the world}
Take it back down & MAKE SURE the oring is UP IN the filter head..Good luck.


----------

